# Wie viele PVP-Rezepte für Lederverarbeitun?



## Hellrider (5. November 2013)

Hiho,

ich habe mal eine Frage wie viele PvP-Rezepte gibt es eigentlich für Lederverarbeitung? Ich habe mittlerweile ca. 90 Gladiatoren Rezepte und ich würde gerne mal was anderes lernen, von den neuen Rezepten (5.4.1) habe ich mal gerade eins gelernt sonst bekomme ich ständig die Gladiatoren Rezepte.

MFG
Hellrider


----------



## Dagonzo (6. November 2013)

Wird nicht anders sein, wie z.B. beim Schneider. 2 PvE Rezepte iL 525 und seit Patch 5.4 mit dem Random-Drop des neuen Rezeptes für Himmelsstoff noch mal 2 PvE Rezepte iL 553. Mehr gibt es nicht, ausser halt das ganze PvP-Gedöns. Waren jetzt glaube ich allein noch mal 40 neue Rezepte mit Patch 5.4.


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2013)

Zähl nach, wieviele PvP-Rezepte du beim letzten Raidtier hattest (ich zähle bei mir alleine 8 Helme), dann weißt du, wieviele es diesmal sind (es sind genauso viele)


----------



## 4Net-Tass (8. Dezember 2013)

hi

als lederer lernst du ja quasi doppelt

einmal die lederteile und dazu die kettenteile

daher wird das ewig dauern

gruss


----------

